# Threesome



## Momo2014 (Apr 16, 2014)

Back on 2012 before we decide to get marriage, we have an agreement that we will have other woman to join us for fun. I am agreed with that because I am enjoyed doing that too . We make a fiend with them too . But the problem begin when they starting to asked my husband that they want sex only with husband. I am not happy about that , anytime have woman came to our house don't want me to join my husband just let me go out. I am so angry !! 

We are two years marriage now and have two months old baby , recently since I am pregnant 7 months he is not touched me and only having sex once since I give birth. 

Last week I found out that my husband cheating on me that for four months he hide from me , he have an affair with the woman the one join us. I was very angry when he bought me a sex toy for anniversary gift , I am so happy when the first I received that toy, but after I found it he bought the same toy to her . He even buy a sexy dress and shoes . But not for me . When I asked him why he do that behind me awhile I let him having sex in front of me . Because I am very upset so I contact her and telling her why she do that to me awhile I treat her nice as a friend . She told my husband about that .
Should I am the one get hurt and angry , but isn't like that . He the one very angry to me and yelling at his high voice to fix it. So I sent her email and I beg her to comeback to my husband . I embarrassed my self to do that. She happy because she feel she is the winner .

Now it's been four days we didn't talk each other, as what he says this is all my problem, I hurt my a self and I am the one right being blamed. He told me that our relationship is over.
awhile we haven't fix this problem he met her again and having some fun.
My heart was broken, so painful . I want decide to leave him but I have nothing except my baby , I have no job and I really don't want to comeback to my country , I embarrassed to my family. I really don't know what to do . Any advise? Thanks


----------



## Scottie (Apr 16, 2014)

This is why you don’t bring a third party into any relationship.

With that being said you have to start standing up for yourself. You can not let your husband treat you this way. You have to put a stop to this now. Tell your husband to cut all contact with the other chick and to focus on you and the marriage. If not then you will be seeing a lawyer and filing for a divorce


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Tell him you made a mistake by allowing other people into your relationship and that is no longer acceptable in your marriage.

If he doesn't comply, time for divorce.

If he does, he will need to start showing you affection/love that you once had as well.

Problem is, he probably loves the other women now as well......

Assume worse case scenario and be ready for it. Cause chances are VERY high that it will happen.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your story.

But it is very typical of what I've heard before.

Based on your post,my guess is that you are from a different language and culture.
Although you might think it embarrassing to return home alone and divorced, I think it might be worse to live in a marriage where you are constantly disrespected.

My advice would be to prepare yourself to leave and head home.
You have a daughter and I'm certain you don't want her to grow up in an environment like that.

But it might be a long hard fight.

What country are you from?


----------



## Momo2014 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have asked about that already but doesn't work, isn't my business to tell him that as what he say .


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Momo2014 said:


> I have asked about that already but doesn't work, isn't my business to tell him that as what he say .


What are you prepared to do?
Do you want to stay like this for the rest of your life, or do you feel you have a better chance at starting over?

How old are you?


----------



## Momo2014 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's not my business to asked him delete all the other contact chick ,that what he say to me. I have many time telling him that allowing other woman into this relationship will create a lot of problem but again he will say this is my problem not him. He never admit that he is also a part of this . He just blaming me and he will pointing that I am forgot our agreement that I wrote on the paper 28 months ago. Now I am really regret . 

Yeah I am from Asian country( Indonesia).....That's really so much different cultures, I am also not really good in English .i am really embarrassed to come home because I wasn't listening to my family before that they not really happy with my decision to marry with him. I was thinking if he want this relationship end up , I am rather go somewhere else place that there is no one know about me and bring my baby as well. I don't want my baby grow up in this environment . Thank you guys for your advice.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

All conversations about threesomes aside, your husband is a world class ass. People have talked to you about considering your alternatives. It is past time.


----------



## Momo2014 (Apr 16, 2014)

Caribbean Man said:


> What are you prepared to do?
> Do you want to stay like this for the rest of your life, or do you feel you have a better chance at starting over?
> 
> How old are you?


I am right now don't know what to do , I don't have anyone to share with . I am alone here no one that I can trust to telling all this problem. Also I don't want stay like this for the rest of my life , it's drive me crazy . I feel like he will never change but I will wait what he decide for our relationship . I am 38 years old next month.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Unlike other people here, I don't necessarily see a problem with threesomes. 

You made an agreement before you were married, and both set your own rules and boundaries. Nothing wrong with that. 

What is wrong is that he went outside those boundaries by sleeping with another woman without including you.

The question is now, how long will you put up with that? I know it doesn't help matters that you are pregnant now.

Ask your husband - how would he feel if you went off and slept with another man?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Ask your husband - how would he feel if you went off and slept with another man?


She doesn't want to sleep with another man Theseus.


----------



## Momo2014 (Apr 16, 2014)

Theseus said:


> Unlike other people here, I don't necessarily see a problem with threesomes.
> 
> You made an agreement before you were married, and both set your own rules and boundaries. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right and I admit that I agree with that. At that time we promise each other there is no lie and hiding each other . I am honest in everything with him. 
Isn't about the having sex the one upset me , it is because of what he hide from me meeting other woman behind me . 
I asked about that as well but he didn't say anything because he knew I will not gonna do that , I am stick to one man when we are in relationship .


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> She doesn't want to sleep with another man Theseus.


Whoosh! My point went right over your head.


----------

